# Erosion



## Chiller (Nov 18, 2008)

Went for a stroll along the bluff in search of these two abandoned houses that are ready to fall over. Was surprised at some of the sites I found. 
This looks like it is tilted, but the land is actually ..tilted.  




 
The erosion from the side of the bluffs looked like large chunks of fudge. 


 

Unfortunatly, some of the buildings on the top are becoming victims of it. This house used to belong to Canadian actor Billy Van 


 
Years ago, people used to send cars off the top of the bluffs. I found 5 different locations so far of car bodies embeded in the clay at the bottom​

 



 
Further along , I came across this strange home made fort.​

 
After meeting and chatting with a person who walks their dog there, I found that this belongs to a semi-homeless man, who camps there in the summer. He collects all the little toys he finds along the lake. I did not get a shot of the whole bunker, as it is kinda buried in the trees. 
Even has its own little birds nest with a birdy hatching an egg. :lmao:​

 

You dont know how bad I wanted to change this sign. ​

 
Anyways...till next time. ​


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 18, 2008)

A 'semi homeless' guy who lives in a pile of logs and collects children's toys....that is either sad or very creepy.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 18, 2008)

What a fine bunch of 'finds'! 

I love that first shot...the fall colours are so pretty, and the post-lined path really draws me into the shot.  I'm amazed the municipality hasn't demolished Van's house, as people/kids might break in and get hurt. And that last shot of the homeless guy's toy-finds is very poignant

Edit: I hadn't seen Big Mike's comment yet when I posted. There's something about that last picture, with the little bear on its side, that I find kind of sad/moving.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 18, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> A 'semi homeless' guy who lives in a pile of logs and collects children's toys....that is either sad or very creepy.


 
My thoughts too. But after talking to the dog walkers, they said he is very friendly, and just enjoys it there. Apparently he looks like a biker.

Anty...the city was going to take the house down, but instead will let nature take it course.  The ground it too unstable at the top, and they dont want to risk any heavy equipment up there.   From what I hear, there used to be a lot of big trees up there, and the new owner removed them, creating big craters in the ground, speeding up the erosion. 
  Going to see if I can poke around up top this weekend.


----------



## keybq (Nov 18, 2008)

i like the second one and the ones with the car parts in them.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, I understand that you felt an urge to go and change the letters of that writing  ... When I saw the third from the bottom, I though at first "Now what a friendly, funny yellow guy lives there!"  <- quite like this one here.

Those bluffs ... something tells me that at one point in time I must see those with my own eyes! Would you be my guide? (Husband's due to fly to Canada early next year, but unfortunately his destination is going to be Québec, not Toronto ... - else I'd start pestering him already to just downgrade his flight and take me along on the savings).


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 18, 2008)

Take the train from Quebec to Toronto!! (Will he be in a major city, like Montreal or Quebec City? I assume his international flight will take him to Montreal)


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I think he mentioned that, i.e. Montreal being the airport he'll be flying into, and I guess it'll be Québec City he'll then go to. He has to meet up with a professor on ... metallurgy?? Something like that. I don't know for how long he is going to stay. How long would be the train ride from there to Toronto? And how much would it be? 

(Usually when I suggest he downgrade and take me along, he gnashes his teeth in dismay, though, and I do see why business people get their own, somewhat more comfortable class on long-distance flights, for flying REALLY stresses body and soul, and like today he's been in the air since early morning, will land in Chicago at something like ... in an hour from now? 7:30ish our time, I think, which is 1:30 there, they install themselves in the hotel and get to work straight away at what would be 11 at night for him ... doing THAT after an 8 hour flight in economy class would be quite hard!)

(However ... come to think of it, he might have accumulated a nice little amount of miles already? But may he still spend them on his wife's flight, like he still could when he gave them all to me for my trip to Australia??? Times have changed quite a bit in the past 12 years!!!)


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 18, 2008)

Montreal is about a 5 1/2 hour drive from here. I just did a ticket search for the train from Montreal to Toronto and the results come back as taking anywhere from 4-hrs-45 min to 5-hrs-38 min, depending on what time you leave.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool...Corinna in Canada. :hug::  If you cant make it down to Toronna, and if time is on our side, I would make the 6 hour drive to come meet you there.   Never been to Quebec, cause their hockey team sucks.   But if you make the trek here, we are all going out.    Will take you anywhere you wish.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 18, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Montreal is about a 5 1/2 hour drive from here.





Chiller said:


> I would make the 6 hour drive to come meet you there.


Just call me 'leadfoot'.....


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2008)

I haven't said I can pursuade Andreas to take me along!!! :shock:

Only when he first mentioned he might need to go meet that professor in Québec, I already said, "Oh, could I not ... maybe???? Come along???"

But I neither know when it is going to be (was first planned to happen in December but has now been postponed to 2009), and for how long it is going to be, or if Andreas will have to first meet that professor, and later fly to Chicago and do things in Naperville then to fill the week??? Questions and uncertainties all over the place just now.

But the thought is fascinating!
I'd so love to come and see the places you see, Chiller, with my own eyes, too!!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 18, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Just call me 'leadfoot'.....


 
_Well...you do have a bigger car. :lmao::lmao::lmao:  My little Echo could fit in your trunk._ 



LaFoto said:


> I* haven't said I can pursuade Andreas to take me along!!*! :shock:
> 
> Only when he first mentioned he might need to go meet that professor in Québec, I already said, "Oh, could I not ... maybe???? Come along???"
> 
> ...


 
We can work on Andreas if you like.   Please let us know what it going on, as it would be awesome to finally meet you


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Please let us know what it going on, as it would be awesome to finally meet you


 
I will!
And it is nice to know that someone'd be looking forward to it!


----------

